# How To Remove Scratches From a Car



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

I made this for the average person who does not have buffing machines or detailing equipment. The product that is doing the heavy lifting here is Meguiars Scratch X 2.0 For some of you guys this is elementary or a step back from what you do. For others, this is helpful.

*WATCH VIDEO HERE..*
http://tinyurl.com/yb5zk2gn


----------



## Ethanski (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you, very helpful! I just went on a camping trip and my car is littered with scratches now.


----------



## Mickey-Mantle (Sep 8, 2017)

Great tutorial! Will try it tomorrow on my girls car. Thx


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If memory serves me there is a marked difference between Dupont Rubbing Compound and Dupont Polishing Compound. At least years ago there was. And Mr. Flannel is correct, avoid the rubbing compound.


----------

